# Why is switzerland such a great place?



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Well the flag is a big plus.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh no I've just got this - if only I could turn the cuckoo clock back! :roll:


----------



## welshrover (Jun 23, 2014)

clewb said:


> Well the flag is a big plus.


 :lol:


----------

